# my fist brinkman smoker it's going well with brisket!!!!!



## ddsmoker1 (Jun 25, 2011)

pulling an all nighter with a cold beer in hand and a fathers day gife of a new smoker! (great wife)!  first time ever cooking a brisket and would like some advise, ?????????


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Keep the temps steady (225-250*) and the smoke thin & blue.  And don't fret when that puppy hits "The Stall."  Maintain the temps and smoke nice and steady until that brisky hits 165*.  Then foil and take it to 195* for slicing or 200-205* for pulling.  You can finish that part in the smoker or in the oven since you are no longer adding smoke to the meat. (Some around here would call that sacrilege, but i call it practical at 3-4 am!  Plus the house smells great in the morning!!!)  Once it's foiled, I use my temp alert feature on my electronic thermo so it wakes me up when I hit temp.  Wrap the foiled brisket in towels and place in a cooler to rest for at least 1 hour (2 is better) before slicing or pulling.  Don't worry -- it'll still be too hot to pull with your hands!

And post some pix of this adventure for us, would ya?

Cheers!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 25, 2011)

Yep, don't forget the Q-view!


----------

